

The Gmail logo was designed the night before they launched - artursapek
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/01/the-gmail-logo-was-designed-the-night-before-gmail-launched/252007/

======
mitchie_luna
What a revelation! Thanks for this information. Its just amazing that an
overnight project was become a successful one. Now I know the history of this
logo.

